# PR status after losing SA citizenship



## kLy (Mar 6, 2019)

I have lost my South African citizenship when I gained my Norwegian citizenship a few years ago.

I've read in many places that South Africans who were born citizens will forever have a permanent residence in South Africa even if they lose their citizenship.

However I got my South African citizenship through naturalisation, and I can't find any info on what my residency status in South Africa would be right now. 

I don't want to get my South African citizenship back since Norway doesn't support dual citizenship. But I would like to keep my permanent residence.

Does anyone know if I need to reapply to get a PR?

Thank you!


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

kLy said:


> I have lost my South African citizenship when I gained my Norwegian citizenship a few years ago.
> 
> I've read in many places that South Africans who were born citizens will forever have a permanent residence in South Africa even if they lose their citizenship.
> 
> ...


Good day,

1. If you are a former citizen by naturalisation or registration you must have a valid permanent residence permit or exemption from such permit to reapply for the citizenship.

2. So for you, you must re-apply for permanent residence or apply for exemption of applying for citizenship without the PR , before they can be considered for resumption.

Maybe consider getting lawyers for assistance.


----------



## kLy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good day,
> 
> 1. If you are a former citizen by naturalisation or registration you must have a valid permanent residence permit or exemption from such permit to reapply for the citizenship.
> 
> ...


1. I have a piece of paper that is a permanent residence permit for South Africa. Does this mean that I'm a permanent resident? Or was this also cancelled when my citizenship was cancelled?

2. I'm not sure I understand what you mean here. Resumption of what? And I can't apply for actual citizenship since Norway doesn't allow dual citizenship.

Thanks! 😊😊


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

kLy said:


> 1. I have a piece of paper that is a permanent residence permit for South Africa. Does this mean that I'm a permanent resident? Or was this also cancelled when my citizenship was cancelled?
> 
> 2. I'm not sure I understand what you mean here. Resumption of what? And I can't apply for actual citizenship since Norway doesn't allow dual citizenship.
> 
> Thanks! 😊😊



1. Since you were a citizen based on naturalisation then the following can be the case.[...based on my interpretation of the Citizenship Act.]

South African Citizens that obtain their citizenship by *birth* who automatically lose their South African Citizenship (because of taking citizenship in another country without informing DHA) never lose their right to Permanent Residency in South Africa. *But* if you were not a citizen by birth (eg by naturalisation) it means that when you automatically lose your citizenship you also lose the right to permanent residency.

So to answer your first point. Since you lost Citizenship you also lose the right to permanent residency as a result you have to apply for a new permanent resident permit. 

*Suggestion* 
Before applying for a new PRP, I suggest you verify your Citizenship Status at DHA and also apply for Confirmation of PR to check what DHA's status is of you.

2. Resumption of Citizenship is a term used in the Act meaning the action of re-assuming your citizenship status. Only former citizens by birth can 'resume' their citizenship by applying at DHA since they never lose their right to permanent residency.

*...in summary*
i Confirm/check you Citizenship status at DHA to check whether you lost it indeed.
ii. If you lost citizenship confirm and check if you have PR right, at DHA.
iii. If you still have PR right then you are okay.
iv. If you lost the PR status , then you need to apply for a new PR.

I hope it makes sense...


----------



## kLy (Mar 6, 2019)

Great! I will check for my status! Thank you!


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

kLy said:


> Great! I will check for my status! Thank you!


What was the feedback?


----------

